# 211K on both arcs



## davec101 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've a 211K currently on the Eastern arc. Will be putting it in the RV and heading west in a few months so will need to use the Western arc satellites. Any idea how to program the receiver to look at the Western arc instead? I don't find a menu item to change the 3 satellites.


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

You'll have to get a 1000.2 dish,aim it at your Az/El locations,do a check switch,and,after leaving checkswitch,take a download. Then it should read the western arc.


----------

